# Red Hot 3 dot Optic with Deerstalker mount



## botheyesopen (Mar 24, 2009)

That’s the number one reason to buy the Accu-Mount it’s made in the USA and the Fit of the Accu-Mount is a much tighter fit From slot to screw then the overseas copy for a more ridged Mounting system buy the Accu-Mount . The standard Accu-Mount comes with the centerslot but is not shown. Here’s the place with the best prices. http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/messer_optics


----------

